# 99429



## lorig (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what 99429 would be used for?  It's listed as "unlisted preventative"


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

lorig said:


> Does anyone know what 99429 would be used for?  It's listed as "unlisted preventative"



Any preventive health counseling not covered under the codes already established.  It may not be used, but they put an unlisted code in every category just in case a situation comes up that is not covered in previously established codes.


----------



## lorig (Jan 18, 2012)

I was just wondering if you could give some examples of what type of exam would be used with that code or if anyone ever uses that code.


----------



## astough (Aug 13, 2013)

In Pennsylvania, I was instructed to bill this code along with T1001 to some of the Medicaid plans when the patient is seen for the initiation of her prenatal care.


----------



## missduck (Apr 24, 2014)

I just found something from one of our Medicaid HMOs saying that we should be using 99429 for diabetic foot exams...anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## twinpw (Aug 7, 2014)

We use 99429 for D.O.T. physicals with V70.5. If the insurance company denies it, the employer usually covers it for the patient, but each case is different.


----------

